# Ulteriori conferme.



## lolapal (25 Settembre 2013)

Oggi ero in giro e sono arrivata prima. Avevo un po' di timore di incontrare Bagnino, ma lui non c'era. E' arrivato all'ultimo minuto.
Questo a conferma del fatto che lui si è adeguato subito, che ha capito, che la mia non-presenza ha dato i suoi frutti.

Mi viene da ridere, adesso, pensando a quando lui mi diceva: "Io non vengo qui mezz'ora prima per te, io sono un abitudinario, vengo sempre prima..."
Vabbè!

La ragazza cattiva c'è rimasta un po' male...
E' questo nuovo orgoglio di essere femmina che non avevo mai avuto nella mia vita e che sto imparando a gestire e convogliare altrove (beata maturità!).
Un po', a lei, le tira il fatto che lui ha rinunciato così in fretta, che non ci teneva poi così tanto; la nonna dice che lui sta rispettando la mia decisione e sta cercando di essere coerente.
In fondo Bagnino è una brava persona...


----------

